# Clarion HX-D1 & DRX9255EXL trim rings



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I bought these two units. They are nice units and tune US frequencies for the radio. I am going to replace the lasers and get them up to par for sale.
I haven't been able to come up with the trim rings for the units. 
Can anyone tell me or point me in the right direction to gat a trim ring that will fit the units. 
Color really isn't a problem. I can paint the ring the correct color if needed.

you can answer here or mail me at [email protected]

thanks for any help


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

I think I saw one on ebay just the other day for a DRZ9255 that is the same as the HX-D1--

Here it is--

RARE NEW CLARION DRZ9255 TRIM RING AND CAGE HARD TO FIND AND BOTH NEW | eBay

WARNING-- That being said, I am pretty sure that the seller is THIS guy --

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-andy4879-ebay-scammer-does-charge-backs.html

AND he also wants $100 for it, so you may well want to keep looking around.


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I know Andy, I sold him some Mcintosh equipment in the past. He is the Mcintosh guy, LOL.
I will give him a ring and see what he has to say.
Thanks


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

jeffp said:


> I bought these two units. They are nice units and tune US frequencies for the radio. I am going to replace the lasers and get them up to par for sale.
> I haven't been able to come up with the trim rings for the units.
> Can anyone tell me or point me in the right direction to gat a trim ring that will fit the units.
> Color really isn't a problem. I can paint the ring the correct color if needed.
> ...


wow.. i own the clarion HX-d1, and would be interested in your DRX-9255EXL if you are ready to sell.

what are the features/specs of the EXL? i take it is a slight upgrade from the drx9255 ?


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I have not worked on the unit yet. I did hook it up to test my DCD4000 cd changer, the unit works perfectly. 
I got it because it does tune US frequencies and it does not need any additional equipment to play the cd.
You can look at the unit as a MX406 unit from McIntosh as it is the clarion equivalent to that head unit.
You want to discuss the unit call me at (714) 907-6318 I live in Reno

REGARDS:

Jeff Priddy


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

pac-parts.com
They're the ones that sell parts for Clarion. 

This one should fit. 
CLARION DRX9255 Parts and Accessories


----------

